# Signaturen im Board



## Dok (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich möchte euch alle aus aktuellem Anlass auf unsere Forenregeln hinweisen:



> 6.)
> Bitte die Signatur auf maximal VIER Zeilen beschränken!



Es sind einige Klagen über die Signaturen einiger Member gekommen, die zum teil auch berechtigt sind. Ich bitte daher alle Ihre Signaturen auf ein vernünftiges maß (4 Zeilen) zu begrenzen. 
Bilder in den Signaturen sollten eine Größe von 400x50 nicht überschreiten.
Diese Regelung gibt für alle, egal ob Admin, Mod oder Member.

Eine Signatur sollte ein persönlicher Anhang sein und keine Plakatwand, ich bitte alle einmal Ihre Signatur dementsprechend zu überdenken.

Ich spreche hier bewust keinen persönlich an, bitte aber alle sich an diese Regelung zu halten. Sollte das so nicht möglich sein, werden wie die Signaturen technisch beschränken.

Des weiteren bitte ich seine Scripte in die Signaturen einzubinden.


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2003)

Dann geh ich mal voraus und baller das 2. Bildchen raus...


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. Oktober 2003)

Habe meins nun auch gleich auf 4 Zeilen reduziert.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Oktober 2003)

...alles klar... hab dann mal gleich zugelangt....dann eben nur noch der kleine Puck :q


----------



## MichaelB (27. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

ja nee, schon klar... oder? 

Für "Geschichten" sind doch die Beiträge selbst gedacht - und nicht die Signatur.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (27. Oktober 2003)

HI,

that's the reason why I even don't have one...

Signaturlose&ebensohappige Grüße,

theactor #h


----------



## muddyliz (27. Oktober 2003)

Dann könnte ich ja theoretisch noch 2 Zeilen anhängen. :q :q :q 
Aber ich bin ja soooo :z  bescheiden.


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Oktober 2003)

In den Signaturen entwickelt amn einen richtigen Sammlertrieb.
Ich auch#d 

Habe da erstmal einiges weggeputzt.
Tut mir leid Martin#h


----------



## Schleie! (31. Oktober 2003)

Sorry...muss auch gleich was löschen...


----------



## Garfield0815 (24. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

ok! Habe auch einiges rausgenommen


----------



## Franz_16 (24. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

hab auch mal verucht so weit wie möglich zu kürzen....


----------



## Laksos (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

Also bei einigen sehe ich da nich' viel Veränderung.   

Ich glaube, Doks Hinweis auf die Signaturmäßigung und der beanspruchte Platz für 4 Zeilen bezieht sich auch auf die Bannerbildchen inclusive, nicht nur auf die paar getippten Zeilen. Mittlerweile sehen ja einige aus wie hochdekorierte Generäle!  :q 

Auf 'ne getippte Zeile mehr oder weniger sollte es vielleicht nicht ankommen. EIN Banner sollte aber eigentlich genügen. Und wir haben ja noch nich' mal eins für das EINZIG-ALLEINIGE WIRKLICH OFFIZIELLE AB-Treffen FÜR ALLE BOARDIES am Edersee!!! Wenn das dann noch dazukommt, sind's bei einigen dann schon 3 Plakatwände. Muß vielleicht auch nicht sein, schon 'n ganzes Jahr oder Monate im Voraus mit 'nem Sig.banner auf irgendwelche Veranstaltungen hinzuweisen. (Ich geh' am Sonntag angeln, vielleicht mach ich mir da auch 'n Banner!   ) Wofür haben wir unseren Terminkalender? Oder 'n oben aufgehängter, immer wieder mal aktualisierter Infothread tät's vielleicht auch. Oder 'n Banner im Bannertausch oder übergeordnet auf einigen Haupt-AB-Seiten, wenn's schon besonders wichtige Veranstaltungen sein sollen.

Möönsch, manchmal BLINKERt's einem langsam schon ganz schön in die Augen!  :m


----------



## Karstein (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

@ Laksos: es kann nur EIN Banner geben! *lach*


----------



## Kunze (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

Hallo!

Habe auch bei mir gekürzt.

Stelle ab nun nur noch das Banner ein, welches zeitmäßig als nächstes ansteht.

Ich hoffe das ist so i.O. #h


----------



## til (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

Also Leute, 
ich sehe hier immer noch viele angeblich verbesserte aber eigentlich immer noch zu grosse und den Lesefluss störende Signaturen.
Und wenn -zig Leute das gleiche Bild in ihrer Sig haben ist das ja wohl auch irgendwie vollkommen sinnlos.
Dok sagte doch 400x50, Eure Banner sind c. 100 pixel hoch.
Nix für ungut.


----------



## Dok (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

@ til

Du hast auch die Möglichkeit die Signaturen für dich unsichtbar zu schalten!


----------



## til (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

Naja, mein Banner ist auch 60 Pixel hoch.
@Dok:
gibts einen Befehl um im


----------



## bine (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

Hab mich auch gekürzt...  ;-))


----------



## ollidi (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

Ich habe mich auch kastriert. :q :q


----------



## Franz_16 (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich auch kastriert



naja war ja kein Problem bei dir 
 :q  #y  :q


----------



## Mac Gill (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

@ollidi
O Weia, es hätte gereicht, wenn du deine Signatur gekürzt hättest...

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Tinsen (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

*lol*


----------



## ollidi (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

Hast recht Franz. Solange immer noch 20cm übrigbleiben... :q


----------



## Franz_16 (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

guter Konter  

Jetzt weis ich auch warum du so einen Buckel hast


----------



## Peter Dorsch (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

Hallo Dok! #h  #h 
Habe mich nicht "entmannt"jedoch abgespeckt  :q  :q  :q 

Grüssli,Peter Dorsch #h  #h  #h


----------



## Franz_16 (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

nachdem ich stundenlang an dem Banner fürs  Bayrische Boardtreffen gearbeitet habe lass ich den jetzt auch drin.... 

Wens stört, der kann ja die Signaturen ausschalten !


----------



## Superingo (25. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

Recht haste Franzl. Man muß ja nicht alles einschränken


----------



## ollidi (26. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

Außerdem hat sich unser Franz mit dem Banner so viel Mühe gemacht. Ich hoffe nur, das dass Weißbier ein Paulaner ist. :m


----------



## Palometta (26. März 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

OK hab die Banner rausgenommen


----------



## Dok (16. September 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

Möchte das Thema mal wieder in Erinnerung rufen!


----------



## AKor74 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

Sagt mal, was ist oder bedeutet es bei manchen Boardies I.G.A. Memer zu sein?


----------



## Franz_16 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Signaturen im Board*

IGA = Interessengemeinschaft Angeln 

http://www.ig-angeln.de/


----------

